# idem con patate



## beloli

Ciao a tutti!
Non so se è la domanda giusta per questo forum... Ma sono giorni che mi interrogo su questa forma "idem con patate"... QUalcuno sa da dove possa derivare?
grazie!
Beloli


----------



## BolleBlu

Ciao Beloli!
Secondo me questa espressione viene da... un'ordinazione al ristorante...
Mi spiego, mi fa venire in mente una situazione di questo tipo: due persone sono al ristorante, la prima ordina l'arrosto, la seconda ordina l'arrosto con patate, ricorrendo a questa espressione. Non saprei dire però da dove sia stata presa e come sia diventata così diffusa; possibile un film o un libro? 
Questa è la mia interpretazione, magari del tutto errata... aspetto rinforzi! (o severe smentite ).
Ciao,
BB.


----------



## Sicanius

Scusate, l'espressione mi suona familiare... ma in realtà io non la uso... potreste innanzitutto definire quando e con quale significato si usa? E' semplicemente un rafforzativo di _idem_?

S.


----------



## danalto

Esatto, è un modo scherzoso per dire "la stessa cosa".


----------



## beloli

sì, è un rafforzativo di idem... ma mi chiedevo chi ci ha appicicato "con patate" e perchè...


----------



## Sicanius

Ipotesi:
- potrebbe essere semplicemente che si faccia riferimento al fatto che le patate sono un tipico contorno per secondi piatti, e quindi al ristorante si ordina spesso_ X con patate_... Quindi _idem con patate_ sarebbe _idem_ con qualcosa in più (per rafforzare)...
Avrebbe senso??!!


----------



## Necsus

Ho trovato questa spiegazione, che mi sembra tutto sommato plausibile:

La patata è sempre stata accolta in Europa, sin dal suo arrivo dalle Americhe, con estrema diffidenza. Prima si pensava fosse velenosa, forse per il suo aspetto poco accattivante; poi che fosse cattiva da mangiare (quei furbastri dei nostri antenati all’inizio la mangiavano cruda…) Poi finalmente ebbe giustizia; ma dato che coltivarla e acquistarla costava poco rispetto ad altre verdurine più sfiziose, mantenne come “simbolo” una connotazione dispregiativa. Pensate a _spirito di patata, sacco di patate_ tutti scherzosi modi di dire poco gentili. "_Idem con patate"_ ha origine dagli ordini nelle trattorie (soprattutto germaniche) da poco prezzo, che solitamente servivano un solo piatto; un commensale ordinava un piatto, l’altro, spiritoso, lo stesso (_idem_), ma aggiungendo un contorno semplicissimo, diffusissimo e praticamente gratuito: le patate, appunto.


----------



## beloli

Grazie!
mi avete tolto un pensiero


----------



## Necsus

Basta chiedere...


----------



## danalto

Prego.
Con patate. 
('giorno, Fra)


----------



## itka

Capisco molto bene la spiegazione... ma non la domanda !

Mi potreste dire in quale situazione usate quest'espressione ? 

idem : è la parola latina, usata anche in francese, ma... cosa vengono a fare le patate qui' ?


----------



## Ottavio Amato

Ciao a tutti,
"Idem con patate" deriva da una storiella divertente che si raccontava tanti anni fa.

Una famiglia povera e analfabeta va per la prima volta al ristorante. Per non far capire che non sanno leggere, ascoltano cosa ordinano i signori del tavolo accanto: lui ordina del pollo e sua moglie, che vuole ordinare lo stesso, dice "idem". 
Sentendo "idem" e vedendo che arriva del pollo, il capofamiglia ordina "idem con patate". Tutto qui.


----------



## Bagnulo

Volevo giusto aggiungere qualcosina a questa bella conversazione... Bisogna, infatti, ricordare che "idem con patate" altro non è che il modo di fare il verso all'espressione latina "idem comparate" che significa "la stessa cosa".
Tutto qui! 

Buona giornata a tutti.


----------



## KIDI

Giusto per aggiungere del folclore, io ho anche sentito dire "idem cum patatibus"!


----------



## Broca

L'ultima versione latino non l'ho mai sentita, ma qui in Toscana ho sentito la variante "idem con patatine fritte"! Non so da dove sia uscita questa variante...


----------



## tastieranera

Bagnulo said:


> Volevo giusto aggiungere qualcosina a questa bella conversazione... Bisogna, infatti, ricordare che "idem con patate" altro non è che il modo di fare il verso all'espressione latina "idem comparate" che significa "la stessa cosa".
> Tutto qui!
> 
> Buona giornata a tutti.


 
Interessante! La stessa cosa è successa a "De gustibus non disputandum" che ho sentito tradotto con: "Sui gusti non ci si sputa".


----------



## Viola88

"Idem con patate" è una storpiatura ironica della locuzione latina popolare che un tempo diceva "idem comparate" che vuol dire "stessa identica cosa". Da qui deriva la barzelletta e anche la frase, che ormai è quasi di uso comune.


----------

